
#AmazonAnswersNYC Hearing video - akswamy
https://twitter.com/NYCSpeakerCoJo/status/1072870859835084800
======
speedplane
Is there a summary of this grainy, 45 minute video clip with horrible audio?

~~~
akswamy
We are working on one. Will post the link soon.

